# Insatll Wine in Ubuntu



## Shashwat (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to install Wine in my system. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Please tell me how to install it using Synaptic manager and also from Terminal. And also how I can use windows programs using Wine.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 17, 2012)

install wine by

```
sudo apt-get install wine
```

run windows applications with

```
wine foo.exe
```

PS: have you heard about google?


----------



## Shashwat (Jun 18, 2012)

I got this error in my terminal
err:winebootendingRename couldn't get file attributes (3)
err:winebootendingRename couldn't get file attributes (3)
err:winebootendingRename couldn't get file attributes (3)
err:module:import_dll Library NDIS.SYS (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\idmwfp.sys") not found
err:module:import_dll Library fwpkclnt.sys (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\idmwfp.sys") not found
err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"IDMWFP" failed to load
wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\foo.exe"


----------

